

Granting Anonymity - m3mb3r
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/19/magazine/19FOB-Medium-t.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
chunkbot
"It seemed to frustrate Appelbaum, who has a vivid and compassionate way of
talking _for a programmer_ , that Tor seems forbidding. [emphasis added]"

